# Titles ??



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Can someone tell me what these titles mean??
*CDX, RE, NAJ, CCA, CGC 
Thanks !
And does anyone know what Gold Rush's Great Teddy Bear died from? He was only 6 ??
*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

CDX is an obedience title, it's "companion dog excellent", the second level title
RE is a rally title, it's "rally excellent", the third level rally title
NAJ is a novice agility title, I'll leave that for someone else 
CCA isn't a title, it's a certification (and a very important one!) from GRCA that means "certification of conformation assessment", the dog has been assessed by 3 judges and is to the golden standard
CGC also isn't a title, it's a certification, it means "canine good citizen"

hope that helps, I'm sure someone can give you the NAJ meaning


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Can someone tell me what these titles mean??
> *CDX, RE, NAJ, CCA, CGC
> Thanks !
> *


CDX - is Companion Dog Excellent. The Open level Obedience title (2nd level).
RE - is Rally Excellent title (3rd level).
NAJ - is the Novice Jumpers Agility Title (1st level)
CCA -is the GRCA Certificate of Conformation - the dog conforms to the Golden Retriever Club of America's breed standard with 3 different judges.
CGC - is the Canine Good Citizen

So, the dog who has these titles meets the breed standard, has basic manners (CGC) and is competing in Agility, Obedience and Rally


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So it sounds like that would be a good all round dog, yes?? Thanks


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, the dog and owner are working in a few different areas of performance and the dog meets the breed standard. So the dog shows trainability and working ability (CDX and RE can be challenging). 

The NAJ by itself may mean the team is just starting in agility, have decided to focus on obedience and/or rally, or have decided not to continue in agility (it is not for everyone or every dog).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> *And does anyone know what Gold Rush's Great Teddy Bear died from? He was only 6 ??*


I wondered the same exact thing on a different thread and it wasn't answered. 

It must be a mystery.


----------

